# What's the name of this classical piano song?



## eloseno

It's on the tip of my tongue and bothering me very much. In the right hand, it begins with an a octave with the higher note 3 a's above middle c, then descends to closest a flat octave, then closest e octave, then closest c octave. Actually, this is the video where I heard it (at time 4:10):

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IRuPIfs70rM#

I hope somebody can help, it's been bothering me all day!


----------



## Weston

Haha - you gotta love the Smothers Brothers. They can still make me laugh.

The piece was the opening of Grieg's Piano Concerto in A minor


----------

